
Porn deemed a public health crisis by Arizona politicians - spking
https://abcnews.go.com/US/porn-deemed-public-health-crisis-arizona-politicians/story?id=62874408
======
unstatusthequo
I think politicians are also a health crisis.

~~~
tzakrajs
Probably passed this bill to convince their spouses not to go digging into
their browser history.

------
McDev
Wonder if some politicians over there have been reading our news

[https://www.theguardian.com/culture/2019/mar/16/uk-online-
po...](https://www.theguardian.com/culture/2019/mar/16/uk-online-porn-age-
verification-launch)

------
e9
That makes no sense. Self esteem(etc) is affected by instagram not porn lol

~~~
HNLurker2
How so?

~~~
e9
"low self-esteem, eating disorders and an increase in problematic sexual
activity" <\- by adding eating disorders they basically saying it's girls
(young boys with eating disorders to improve body shape are statistical
error), this implies that girls want to look like pornstars which is false
since none of them look up to pornstars but they do look up to and follow
thousands of girls on instagram etc with fake happy lives and slimming filters
etc

